# tiger bend pushups



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 15, 2006)

If any of u have heard of this exercise, what do u think of it as a tricep exercise or a tricep strengthener? This is it  http://www.bronzebowpublishing.com/TigerBend.gif. If u guys like them  i'll do them weighted.

I've known about it for a while now but didnt think much of it really exept now. I would try it out if i wasnt sore.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

Seems pretty cool to me.  I just tried a few.  The more you tuck your arms under you the harder they are.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 15, 2006)

That looks good.  I may have to try that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2006)

The ones i usually do are like that, except at the bottom of the movement my upper arms are paralell with my trunk, and my face is almost touching the floor.

PAIN.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 15, 2006)

alright cool. I'll do them weighted and put it in my routine as my tricep strengthener if u guys think thats good.

Tricep Dips were getting pretty annoying anyway since u have to be careful not to lean forward and turn it into chest dips (which are harder). Also my shoulders felt kinda screwed when doing them and i didnt really feel sore the next few days so thats a problem.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

Give it a go.  I think it's a pretty cool exercise.  You probably don't even need weight.  Like I said, the more you slide you arms under your body the harder it is.  I bet you'll find a point where it becomes pretty damned hard; I did.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok thanks  im gonna. As u know the only damn reason im doing this is to get my bench up lol  so i hope it works, hopefully better than dips.   When u do tbend pushups as u saw in that link it looks like an isolated exercise,  but its more of a compound when u do them under ur body right?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks  im gonna. As u know the only damn reason im doing this is to get my bench up lol  so i hope it works, hopefully better than dips.   When u do tbend pushups as u saw in that link it looks like an isolated exercise,  but its more of a compound when u do them under ur body right?



It's technically an isolation movement, but you have to stabilize yourself.  You're sort of doing a dynamic plank.  Your shoulder stabilizers are also recruited more because it's a closed chain movement, so it is therefore easier on your shoulder girdle than it's open chain equivalents (The JM press or skullcrusher, depending on hand placement).


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 15, 2006)

We implement these during the off-season along with regular pushups, and triangle pushups.  I find them pretty easy if I'm not already dead.  Make sure you're not to sweaty( and on a slick surface ) or you slide.


----------



## vince20 (Jul 15, 2006)

do push ups really help your bench? how many pushups should you do in your workout


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2006)

I predict tremendous strain at the elbow joint, then again I know many people love skullcrushers. I prefer close grip benches for power.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 16, 2006)

vince20 said:
			
		

> do push ups really help your bench? how many pushups should you do in your workout



I dont know if pushups do much for ur bench, but working ur triceps will get it up a ton. Tbend pushups are generally a tricep exercise.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2006)

If you want a powerful bench, emulate people who have powerful benches.

I dont see any of them doing this in their routines. I just tried this for 2 reps, and I wont ever be doing them again, just like I dont do skullcrushers.


----------

